# هل هناك مكان لاخذ دورة لحام والحصول على شهادة خبرة



## shokry1991 (11 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم
انا ليسانس حقوق وكنت عايز اعرف ان كان فى مكان ممكن اخد فيه دورة لحام وبعد مااخلص الدورة يدولى شهادة خبرة؟*


----------

